# Relana's FIRST Dressage show Saturday!



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

My dear baby Relana will have her first Dressage show on Saturday. I will be showing her Into B. She is 4 years old and has been ridden on and off for about 6 months. I'm so excited to finally be able to show her because she is doing so amazing with her training. I just had to get this out so why not on the forum??  Anyway after the show I will be posting a lot of pictures of me and her showing. Thanks for reading!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, hey, will you post some pics next week? I wish the best of luck and may I say , what you may already know, to keep in mind that it's a learning experience for her. So, if she can't handle a movement or the pressure, do what she needs most for her to come away from the whole thing with a positive feeling. Don't worry if she wont go past the judge's booth. Don't make it a horrible deal, just finishe on a good note where you've got her trust and all. Its' easy to loose sight of that in your quest to have a good test.

In any case, the very best of luck to you.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes I will be posting lots of pics. She is really good about going everywhere, the show is at the barn where I have her at so she is really used to it. I'm usually very relaxed with her and when I get mad I remember how young she is. Thank you though, I totally agree it's very easy to have it all about the test I just want to make it a fun experience.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay so Relana did very good in the show! We walked on the hill to the show arena alone without her friend (which we have never done before :/) so she was very nervous. After a couple minutes of running around we went down the center line to start our test. She finally relaxed. The only part where she got super nervous was our free walk diagonal. We ended up getting a 59.37%. I was so proud of her because she was so hyper and nervous and it was her first show. She got lots of love and treats after it was a happy experience for sure! . Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

CONGRATS!!

You know, on your first show you are SUPPOSED to bolt in fear from the judges stand, run through (or if an eventer, jump) the dressage ring rail, drag said chain/planking all the way to the trailer parking freaking out all the horses tied there.....creating total mayhem. 

Sounds like you and your horse are well on your way to a great partnership. I do have one complaint, though......where are the photos???


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes she was very amazing. I can tell in a few shows she will be a huge show off . Next show season she will be in every show I can get her in! .

Pictures will be coming soon! I wasn't able to get any pictures with my camera all my friends did so once I can get my hands on them they will come ASAP! . thanks everyone!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations, sounds like a perfect first outing to me, now about those pics:lol:


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cool! Big congrats!

Denise Gainey


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

*First Picture! *

Okay everyone I don't have any pictures of Relana in her test YET. Once I can get a hold of my friends camera with all the pictures of the test I'll put them up right away! . So this is just to show of my gorgeous girl and our show outfit. Comments please! .


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Purdy


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is another horse I showed at the same show. I showed Victress 3rd level. Still waiting on Pictures of Relana. So I now present Victress!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice girl, and you look great, have to say though, TOES UP young lady:lol: Feels good to say it instead of hearing it:lol:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hahaha I know! I tend to forget because I tend to put too much weight in my stirrups so it throws my seat off balance. Yeah she's a good girl she puts up with a lot! .


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

*Everyone who is waiting...HERE's THE PICS! *

So here is my crazy 4yr old at her FRIST show! Enjoy


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

And of course I found more pictures


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

She is really cute, and you look like a great pair, The only other thing I have to say is your stirrups look like they are too long, the way you can see the treeline through the space between your stirrups and foot in this picture.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice photos and congrats on the good showing.

One thing, though. Please shorten your stirrups at least one hole, possibly two. many think that dressage stirrups need to be soooo long. However, you are having to reach too far for them making your leg less effective.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I can't believe the difference i found just taking mine up by one hole, suddenly I was a lot more secure, and the whole picture was improved


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I ride everyday with a very experienced instructor. I ride at what's comfortable for me, I will eventually raise my stirrups but I'm not quite ready yet. I usually ride without stirrups and so I have my stirrups so long so I barley touch them so it's like not having them. I don't loose them or anything I'm used to them long. When I put them up a hole or so it messes up me seat, I start standing in them and my seat is not heavy enough. 

Thanks everyone though!


----------

